# BIpolar-PTSD disorders



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been looking for info on this subject
I am bipolar and I need meds to keep myself from doing bad things to myself or others and can get angry or depress from a spike regardless on meds or not which I am shamed so see my last post I got a wee over board and I said to myself what about if I don't get my meds or others such as myself veterans and officers of the law who have seen and have do things which they wish they can forget and go o a normal life.
if a event should take place and some of these meds you can only get so many with in a time period so not going to have months stocked up of legal medication and the government may or not ride on the that white horse in skinning armor during that frame.
Any Physical medication can not go just stop they must go down the dosages slowly or it can be very bad
how should people with disorders who need Physical medicine be handled it can be a loved one or even yourself.
sorry cant seem to fine a search forums to look this subject up


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

This is a very serious concern for many people who need medication to survive, including those with diabetics, heart conditions, kidney problems, seizure disorders, asthma, Parkinson's, mental health issues, and the list goes on and on. The very sad but true reality is that when SHTF and all resources are shut down, only the very fittest mentally and physically will survive over the long term. Perhaps those who are less able (very young, very old, some physical disability but OK mentally), but who are in good groups will also survive as community members. History shows time and time again that those with physical and mental disabilities simply do not make it to the end. The pioneer movement west in the US is a great example. Only the strongest, both physically and mentally made it. The trails were well marked with the graves of those who did not.

The best bet is to try to stockpile meds. But if one's life and health depends on medications, when the meds are gone, then the lifeline is also gone. It is possible that the government may be able to come through with meds eventually, but I think this would be down the road a bit. People who become a danger or threat to others will most likely be taken out by those they threaten. 

The best way to survive is to develop skills that are useful to others, and avoid becoming either a liability or a threat to those around you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I am on blood pressure med but I really wonder how the change in living in a SHTF environment situation would affect me. Maybe worse, maybe better. I am supposedly pre-diabetic. So again I really wonder how the change in living in a SHTF environment situation would affect me, probably do me good.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PQ, I really do think that the SHTF lifestyle will be the best thing for some folks. Taking off 20 pounds in itself can drastically lower BP and decrease the Type 2 diabetic threat. There will be less food, definitely less junk food, and dramatically more exercise. For someone who is otherwise in decent health but just needs a lifestyle change to optimize health, it will be OK, unless a strenuous bugout on foot is required. But for someone with a condition that is dependent on medications to maintain life, well that is a different story.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been suppressing PTSD for years. You can do it. My blood pressure is crazy (185/112) at the health screening last week. I take 3 different BP meds every day. I just have to make it two more years without stroking out.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am manic-depressive, I have high blood pressure, I have hypothyroidism, and I am an insulin dependent diabetic. In a survival situation I will be in trouble and I don't have any good answers for that. Because all of them have caused me a lot of grief, I found out that I had them after severe symptoms. 
Meds have a shelf life, so stockpiling has its limits, and insulin is so easily destroyed by heating or freezing, I could be out of luck. I will just have to wait and see, I may live, I may die.
I just don't know.

I am sure that I would lose 30 pounds in short order, because of all of the stress and physical exercise that would come as a part of living a hard life.
That might save me in the end or it might kill me, with too much stress. But, there would be severe changes made, it would be inevitable.
PS: I have severe manic depression and I know what you are talking about. I get carried away, then I get disgusted at what I did. It is a vicious circle.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We all need to remember that any of us could walk out of the house today and die from any number of reasons. We prep for the future, but none of us has a guarantee of life past this very minute. And you know, we are all going to die at some time. Not a single one of us is going to avoid passing through that door. It's gonna happen. When I worked in hospice, I was absolutely amazed at the number of people on their death beds who did not accept the fact that they were actively dying. Family members were worse. Perhaps the best prep of all is to be prepared for death. All the other doomsday scenarios are open for speculation, but death will surely come to each of us. Having one's affairs in order, getting right with the Creator, and getting right with others are things we can do right now in preparation for the day we walk off this earth and into eternity. You can't carry a bucket of wheat with you, but you _can_ carry a clean heart and conscience.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't let the government drug you. Simple.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Don't let the government drug you. Simple.


Not so simple if there are meds you need to survive. The government has a huge stockpile of medications for use in disasters. It it gets someone through a crisis like Katrina where all their meds are lost, then it could be a life saver.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

First, to those of you who may become a danger to others if you suddenly came off your meds, thank you for at least realizing the fact and trying to take preventative measures. I wish I knew an answer to your problem. I've got a friend in a similar situation, they are schizophrenic.

BP meds. I started them 2 years ago. lost 20 lbs over a 6 month period which lowered my BP enough to cut my meds in half so I still get the same 20mg dosage from the pharmacy but at the Docs suggestion I cut the pill in half allowing me to slowly build up a year's supply at half dosage.

A few months ago I started to push to lower my weight another 5 lbs (now down to 169 lbs) and I almost don't need the BP meds. (BP around 124/82 now) I may try no meds tomorrow and monitor BP for a few days.

Loosing that 1st 20 lbs really made a huge difference. In a SHTF most of us will be loosing weight. Even if you stocked up with food your caloric requirements will probably rise quite a bit. Currently I require 2500 calories/day to maintain weight (I wear a little wrist monitor that estimates caloric burn). I'm sure my and my groups caloric requirements will jump at least 25% if we were forced to deal without modern stuff like a car or washing machine, splitting wood ect.

I don't count calories, I just make a point to not "clean my plate" when I eat and slightly minimize snacking. Got pizza, don't eat your usual 4 slices, instead just get 3. You get the idea.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Going cold turkey off of psychotropic medicines has negative side effects. This is a known problem. Side effects like psychosis and suicidal tendencies. Oh damn! Don't listen to me!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

No, don't go off your meds! No one is telling anyone to do that.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree that it is important to stay on your meds. In my case my doctor and I discussed my not using the BP meds when I felt that the numbers were right and to track my BP closely when I do it. I've been several hrs late taking them several times the last month and in my case the BP has been staying low, I would check my BP before taking my meds when I remembered them around lunch.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

me being on a lower dosage now and i have been stocking a few extras and i feel i might be able to weed myself off if an event should ever take place.
but if no help is coming any time soon should you try to restrained them? and if so how in a legal way with out going to see bubba later behind bars for trying to be a good guy
I met a lot of good people here in KY and if i can i want to do my best to help them they have earned my respect for what they have done on that note i think ill bake something for on of my neighbor and his family for his service


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you do start a stockpile of meds just remember that some of the pills are classified as narcotics. Say you are going on vacation and have some in a med planner, pills without a pharmacy label, you would be busted! Same if you get pulled over. Busted!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

James m said:


> Don't let the government drug you. Simple.


Easier said than done James,trust me,and others,we know.

There are a lot of people that prep that have medical problems.we all worry that SHTF will not happen.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

James m said:


> Going cold turkey off of psychotropic medicines has negative side effects. This is a known problem. Side effects like psychosis and suicidal tendencies. Oh damn! Don't listen to me!


So to further finish my comments. I am not recommending anyone go off of medications. What I wanted to say was that in the event of SHTF and you are running out of pills, it would be a good idea to ween yourself off of them slowly. Don't just take the last one the last day, because that can cause some bad symptoms. People going on or off of medications are required to be on a locked unit because nobody knows what reaction will happen. Far out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As for what the thread title referenced - I can not speak about bi-polar disorder, but PTSD can be managed without any drugs at all.
In fact, I have seen first hand how the VA drugs do not really help in the long run.
And the absolute worse thing for PTSD is self medication with alcohol.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I am a mean old SOB, I have a short fuse for dealing with stupid, I am not politically as a matter of fact phq being politically correct, deal with it, pain is just weakness leaving the body


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Personally the biggest key was fully accepting that my past made me who I am. The good reminds me why it's all worth it, while the bad gives me the challenges and opportunities to improveimprove. A lot of it sucks. But I'd never change any of it because it made me who I am. My past tempered me. 

Once I came to peace with that, meds were no longer necessary.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I was diagnosed with a clinical depression about 10 years ago. The docs flip flopped on meds dosages and even diagnosis. One said I was bipolar another said dysthymia and another said high functioning something or another. This was all very troubling to me. I went to a couple of therapists until I found one I liked and we did regressive trauma therapy. 

My childhood was very traumatic and by 15 I left the home for fear of death by my mothers 4rth husband. My therapist came to call it PTSD. I don't care what label medical personnel give it. It hurts you inside so shy name it? I name things I love not things I hate. 

I have not had meds now for several years and live a very happy life. The terms that helped me the most were mindfulness and self awareness. Knowing what triggers me and knowing what being triggered feels like. And knowing that I'm safe no matter what I can protect myself from any of those things happening again. 

Aggressive sexual, mental and physical abuse as a child can destroy a person at any point in their life. Every year at this time I trigger because it was at the start of the school year when it happened the first time. Fact is I owe it to myself to be a good man and a good person and make those hard choices that lead me down a better path in life. I won't let what others have done to me be my defining feature. I will let how I live after be. 

Mental illness can be dealt with in more ways than meds. I don't recommend coming off. But I did and it works for me. Being aware that the things I feel at times that may not be good are only real within me and that those around me aren't causing those things to swirl around inside of me is a level of mindfulness and self awareness few struggle to get to. It was brave and hard and rewarding and not easy at all. 

I refuse to let evil have a hold on my heart. I refuse to let the actions of a few bad men and wemen spoil me from enjoying the wonders and the beauty of this life. I am worth every ounce of that effort. And so are you. Regressive trauma therapy saved my life. I highly recommend it. Discovering the true underlying cause of the mental illness symptoms is the only way to overcome it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Personally the biggest key was fully accepting that my past made me who I am. The good reminds me why it's all worth it, while the bad gives me the challenges and opportunities to improveimprove. A lot of it sucks. But I'd never change any of it because it made me who I am. My past tempered me.
> 
> Once I came to peace with that, meds were no longer necessary.


Well said Jakthesoldier. I have learned the same lesson in my life and it has resulted in a smile on my face and peace. Most people run from or hide their past. Own it, and accept it, for it is you and has played a part in who you really are today. With this acceptance I have found I can move on with a wiser and healthier mindset enabling me to avoid pitfalls. Owning it is the first step in overcoming.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I know where you are coming from. I'm still on active duty till I retire in 4 years and I take anti-depressants. my wife has seen what can happen if I don't care them, so the best I've been able to do it stockpile about a years worth. every time I get a new bottle I put in the back of my stash and open the oldest one in front. don't know the shelf life, but mine is just a pill and should be fine for a year. I've been doing this for about 7 to 8 years now. no real plans for if SHTF for longer than a year



gambit said:


> I've been looking for info on this subject
> I am bipolar and I need meds to keep myself from doing bad things to myself or others and can get angry or depress from a spike regardless on meds or not which I am shamed so see my last post I got a wee over board and I said to myself what about if I don't get my meds or others such as myself veterans and officers of the law who have seen and have do things which they wish they can forget and go o a normal life.
> if a event should take place and some of these meds you can only get so many with in a time period so not going to have months stocked up of legal medication and the government may or not ride on the that white horse in skinning armor during that frame.
> Any Physical medication can not go just stop they must go down the dosages slowly or it can be very bad
> ...


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Tacticalcanuck Glad you was able to over come that seeing we both might not be in the same boat when it came those issues I feel you was in more of an ocean where mine was more of a giant lake and I feel you're boat was sinking fasters then mine so you have my respect.
the issues I had that was not bi-polar I was able to beat as well im proud I never turn towards the bottle or smoking BTW youngest out of 10 and never touched a cigarette but being said meds did help me from doing a really stupid and for a person like meself I take that as a blessing


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Never would I say to not take meds if they help. your job, to give you some relief of the pressure you feel, is to stock up. A years worth maybe? and then, as you get your bottle for the month, put it at the back of the pile, and take the one at the front of the pile off. If meds were unavailable for a while you would be fine.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Everyone should read the only self-help book I have ever recommended: "Feeling Food: The Cure for Depression" by David Burns. Worked for me, and many others.


----------

